# GÓC SÁNG TẠO > Designer > Thư viện hình ảnh > Thư viện Photo >  Stock Photos - 3D People 715

## nongdanseo

*Stock Photos - 3D People 715* 
5 JPG | 300 dpi | 5.33 Mb 
​
[download][/download]


```
http://hotfile.com/dl/80790770/8274349/3D_People.rar.html
```

Nguồn: http://www.thuvientinhoc.vn/index.php?newsid=25736

----------

